

Ant colony optimization - egorbatik
http://www.scholarpedia.org/article/Ant_colony_optimization

======
edsykes
I implemented this and extended it as part of my undergraduate thesis was back
in 1999. I extended into automatically planning carriers channels in 2G mobile
phone networks. Always meant to go back and try this out on today's hardware!

